# HT Lesson 321



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations !!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, great job Winter!!! It's amazing when our dogs succeed *in spite of* us, not because of us!
One more to go!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Winter! I think she felt your frustration from being rushed versus the nerves that naturally occur. Maybe there is something to late ferries! Congratulations on your third pass...One more to go!!


----------

